# Stryker power pro XT / Ferno LBS bariatric system



## CCT Chief (Aug 25, 2010)

I have 14 stryker MX Power Pro cots and A "bariatric" non hydraulic cot. I want a  ferno type LBS type solution to better utilize all of our ferno cots. Ferno has no Answers. Stryker has no answers. Come on techies can I retro fit the lbs system to a ferno cot? Do I change to uglier cots that have a lbs system (Dont like this solution). Any advice is welcomed.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Aug 25, 2010)

I would think you might run into some safety issues if you did that. Even if it worked, if you ever had any sort of accident, even if not the fault of the equipment, the patients lawyer would tear you a new one. 

Go for the ugly cot and hide it in the corner, or just use your non powered bariatric system and hire some big black guys to haul it around for you...did I just say that? I'm totally not racist...that was totally a compliment.


----------



## WolfmanHarris (Aug 25, 2010)

Check with the manufacturer. Unless they say "Yes, go ahead, we support this." you have created a liability. My understanding is that at this point, no, you cannot put a large body system on a power pro. That's why our bariatric rigs are still carrying the ferno's and likely not to have them replaced for awhile. This hasn't been a huge issue b/c all bariatrics get at a minimum 3 medics (transport unit and Special Response Unit) if not 5 (if the original responding transport unit is not set-up to accept the bariatric system or further hands are needed.).


----------



## johnrsemt (Oct 3, 2010)

another thing to remember is that the LBS system does NOT change the rating of the cot it is under.  Just because it is good for a 1000lb patient,  you can't put a 900lb pt on in on a cot that is rated for 600lbs.   As a company in my old area found out the hard way


----------



## JJR512 (Oct 3, 2010)

I'm not quite sure what you're asking, CCT Chief. I apologize for the confusion on my part. Are you saying you have some kind of LBS solution that's not from Ferno and want to know if it can work with Ferno, or are you saying you don't even know if Ferno has bariatric solutions at all, or what?

Ferno has two different LBS boards that fold up for storage. They mount to a regular Ferno cot. There are four sockets in the LBS board which you slide over corresponding mounting blocks on the cot, which you have to install first (once installed, you can just leave them there forever), and they're secured with pins that are attached by cables to the LBS board so they don't get lost. They have other bariatric-related accessories as well.

http://www.fernoems.com/product_listing.aspx?sol=1&cat=1&subcat=240


----------

